# Ordner zu jar-Datei hinzufügen (NetBeans)



## Dr. Schnaggels (9. Feb 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab in meinem Projekt-Verzeichnis einen Unterordner namens "res" (beinhaltet icons). Diesen Ordner (und nicht nur die Dateien darin) würde ich gerne in die jar-Datei einfügen die von NetBeans erstellt wird. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das hinkriegen?
Ich hab schon versucht die Tips in  diesem Thread  umzusetzen, aber bei meinem NetBeans gibt es kein Template "Jar Recipe". Ich benutze NetBeans 4.0 mit JDK 1.4.2
[/url]


----------



## EagleEye (9. Feb 2005)

naja da ich nicht mit netbeans arbeite kann ich dir leider dazu nichts sagen wie du das mit netbeans machst
aber du einfach mit einem zipprog winzip winrar usw den ordner mit reinpacken das ght auch


----------



## Dr. Schnaggels (9. Feb 2005)

Ja stimmt, das ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit, aber wenn alles von NetBeans aus gehen würde wäre das doch etwas "bequemer".    
Ich hab den Ordner mal"per Hand eingefügt und da viel mir auf das auf die Dateien in dem Ordner gar nicht zugegriffen wird. Da befindet sich eine icon-Datei drin die im SysTray von Windows angezeigt werden sollte. Pack ich die gesamte Jar-Datei aus und starte die MainClass "von Hand" funktioniert alles bestens. Wie kann das?


----------



## EagleEye (9. Feb 2005)

such mal im forum danach man kann nicht so leicht auf datein in der jar zugreifen (kleiner tipp getClass().getResource() )


----------



## Dr. Schnaggels (10. Feb 2005)

Besten Dank, das Problem wäre schonmal gelöst. 
Jetzt müsste ich nur noch in Erfahrung bringen wie man den Ordner von NetBeans aus in die Jar-Datei einfügt und meine Java-Welt wäre (vorerst) wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2005)

Das ist in der Hilfe von NB beschrieben.
Klicke mal auf "Help" und dann auf die Lupe in dem "Help-All"-Dialog.
Gib dort einfach "creating jar" ein und lass suchen.


----------

